# Sak Report 2



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hit Deepwater again today. We were on the water around 7:30 and had our 10 before 10. Had to sort through a bunch of small ones today. Probably caught close to 50 fish. 
Lindys and leeches or crawlers. 
Didn't pull cranks much today as the traffic was just to thick.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey, 
Just for the heck of it troll a beetlespin tipped with a 2" Buerkly Gulp grub.
We used to fish beeltlespins in Canada and caught all the fish we ever wanted. Just curious if they would work in down here in ND.


----------

